# 2005.5 Jetta OEM Radio ipod conntion



## evilecho (Jan 21, 2008)

*2005.5 Jetta OEM Radio ipod connection*

hi all, Im a new VW owner, 
I have the standard radio w/ cd player. i want to connection my ipod to. i've looked at all the stuff there is out there. i was wondering if i were to get the oem version i get full control of the ipod though the head unit, or if im better of going w/ the aftermarket stuff
thankx


_Modified by evilecho at 10:36 AM 1-21-2008_


----------

